
Fans Take The Power Back-RATM's Facebook-Induced No. 1 - ryanve
http://virtualmusic.tv/2010/01/fans-take-the-power-back-ratm-facebook-no-1/
======
pmichaud
Fluffy -- if you know the story, there's nothing new here.

